# Probiotic's



## SeattlesBest (Mar 15, 2015)

Any body have and experiences with probiotics and if they are effective? Just started taking fortify. Heard Mr. Olympia on a podcast saying they are a must in your diet. What do you guys think?


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just eat your yogurt with your slow protein at night.  Fuck the supplements.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you bro! I'm just trying to get a edge anywhere I can


----------



## PELLETHEAD (Mar 21, 2015)

Liquid Keifer Probiotics from walmart or just about any grocery store. $4 bottle will last a few weeks if you take it every other day. I started two years ago and have not had a cold in two years! I work with kids in schools and heavy public interaction. People always sick in other words. If that's not enough, I believe it also helps repair the stomach which if you think dbol and all pills/supplements...there will always be waste and build up. A worthy add I vote


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the almighty (Jul 4, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Any body have and experiences with probiotics and if they are effective? Just started taking fortify. Heard Mr. Olympia on a podcast saying they are a must in your diet. What do you guys think?


Ya they make u take huge dumps, enjoy!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 8, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> Just eat your yogurt with your slow protein at night.  Fuck the supplements.



I eat a small packet / cup of non-sugar Kefir or Yoghurt in the morning.

Is this good enough?


----------

